# New "Orchidarium"



## Gcroz (Aug 20, 2017)

So, not really a beginner with orchids... but a full beginner growing in an orchidarium. Here is the set up as it stands today:

- Exo-Terra 36x18x36 terrarium
- 4ft. Agro-Sun grow-lamp with 4 T5 grow bulbs
- Exo-Terra Monsoon misters for humidity control.
- Dual digital Thermometer/ hygrometer.
- Box fan for air movement.


----------



## Gcroz (Aug 20, 2017)

In the next few days I'll be adding a piece of plexiglass on the top which will have 2 CPU fans mounted to it and metal screening for the back and side wall for hanging mounted plants. Shelves later on as the plant collection increases.

Does anyone have any comments? Any suggestions?


----------



## troy (Aug 20, 2017)

After a time you're probably going to find you need more space, very cool terrarium


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 20, 2017)

Looking promising.


----------



## Gcroz (Aug 20, 2017)

troy said:


> After a time you're probably going to find you need more space, very cool terrarium



"After a time"? I already need more space!:rollhappy:


----------



## Gcroz (Aug 20, 2017)

SlipperFan said:


> Looking promising.



Thanks!


----------



## Gcroz (Aug 20, 2017)

Current residents are: 

Phrag. Cardinale "Birchwood" AM/AOS
Phrag. QF Kamakilo Tyler (Peruflora's Spirit x longifolium)
Phrag. Mem. Alicia Gadea de Solano (kovachii x Sorceror's Apprentice)
Paph. tonsum
Paph. Liberty Taiwan (micranthum var. eburneum x hangianum)
Paph. hangianum


----------



## abax (Aug 20, 2017)

It's looking very good and the Phrags. should be very happy. I'd suggest you add a wood branch or two to
mount Phals., Bulbos and whatever small orchids you
happen to fancy.


----------



## Gcroz (Aug 20, 2017)

abax said:


> It's looking very good and the Phrags. should be very happy. I'd suggest you add a wood branch or two to
> mount Phals., Bulbos and whatever small orchids you
> happen to fancy.




I thought about that, but I think i"m going to go with metal screen to hang mounted plants from. But I am considering a "natural" terrarium in the future.


----------



## NYEric (Aug 23, 2017)

OK, good luck.


----------



## Gcroz (Aug 23, 2017)

NYEric said:


> OK, good luck.



Good luck with what? Making me nervous about my orchidarium concept. Lol.

Only ever grown orchids in a greenhouse...


----------



## chrismende (Aug 23, 2017)

Looks like fun to me! I've been eyeing those ExoTerra boxes at the pet store and online. 
What temps are you running? What's your goal humidity?


----------



## Gcroz (Aug 24, 2017)

chrismende said:


> Looks like fun to me! I've been eyeing those ExoTerra boxes at the pet store and online.
> What temps are you running? What's your goal humidity?



The ExoTerra boxes are nice, and honestly convenient. Many sizes available and you can even get fancy looking stands for them! Although mine is in a basement, The ExoTerras are nice enough to put out in a family room etc.

Currently, without any specific heating source, temps rum about 68-72 during the day, and 62-66 at night. I'd like temps to be a little bit on the warmer side in general, but the Phrags are loving the cool. Humidity runs between 78-82%... I'm using the hydroponic clay beads for substrate.

Mind you, this'd is just the start, and I haven't done any real modifications to the case. I have a piece of plexiglass I'm going to have drilled and CPU fans mounted to for air circulation. This will help keep the humidity higher... we'll see about temperatures.


----------



## NYEric (Aug 24, 2017)

Gcroz said:


> Good luck with what? Making me nervous about my orchidarium concept. Lol.
> 
> Only ever grown orchids in a greenhouse...



I had problems with an enclosed aquarium due to heat issues.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Aug 24, 2017)

NYEric said:


> I had problems with an enclosed aquarium due to heat issues.



My guess is at the time you used T-5 lights? With LEDs, less heat issues?


----------



## Secundino (Aug 26, 2017)

Extremely good ventilation is paramount.
Good luck - looks good!


----------



## NYEric (Aug 28, 2017)

Linus_Cello said:


> My guess is at the time you used T-5 lights? With LEDs, less heat issues?



Oh no! Salt water aquarium lights I had on hand, with an ultrasonic fogger and fans. A regular steam bath!


----------



## goods (Aug 28, 2017)

Very nice! This is the same size that I use for mine. One recommendation, though...use glass instead of plexi if you can, or use thick (1/4"+) plexi. Anything smaller than that, and it will warp horribly. I run dual T5HO and two LED bars on mine and have no heat issues, and mine isn't even in a basement! You should do well with this


----------



## Gcroz (Aug 29, 2017)

goods said:


> Very nice! This is the same size that I use for mine. One recommendation, though...use glass instead of plexi if you can, or use thick (1/4"+) plexi. Anything smaller than that, and it will warp horribly. I run dual T5HO and two LED bars on mine and have no heat issues, and mine isn't even in a basement! You should do well with this



I have decent plexi, and have it cut to fit over the screen top. Therefore, warping probably wont be much of an issue. Truth be told, I wish the lights would generate more heat... since it is in a basement, temps are running on the cooler end of things. We are also in that weird stage between Summer and Fall, so I wont be turning the heat on ye... thus the furnace isn't helping to warm basement.


----------

